# Scolopendra with eggs



## Brian S (Feb 23, 2006)

Last night my S subspnipes (Mau Chau) laid a nice cluster of eggs. This is the first time I have ever seen this happen except for pictures. If all the eggs hatch, I will have these little guys and girls going everywhere lol. This will be interesting to watch for sure.


----------



## crashergs (Feb 23, 2006)

*nice*

i have that same species with same color variation but bought it as "de haani". did you buy your pede already gravid?


----------



## Brian S (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes it was gravid when I got it. I have never tried to breed them in fact I havent been keeping pedes very long.


----------



## phoenixxavierre (Feb 23, 2006)

*Beautiful!*

This will be a fun experience for you for sure! These little buggers can climb like you wouldn't believe, so keep your eye out once they start moving around. They're little Houdinis!

Peace,

Paul


----------



## Bigboy (Feb 24, 2006)

I have still been unable to even figure out how to sex these animals.  Best of luck with your girl though.


----------



## Brian S (May 4, 2006)

I have babies now


----------



## Morthoseth (May 4, 2006)

That is friken tight dude. I hope they all are okay. Sweet man.


----------



## stonemantis (May 4, 2006)

:clap: Congratulations:clap:  Brian.


----------



## Brian S (May 4, 2006)

Thanks, it has been really fun separating those fast little devils lol


----------



## stonemantis (May 4, 2006)

I've kept a couple adults myself a few months back. LOL, They are indeed fast. I could only imagine how fast the young ones are.


----------



## swatc1h (May 4, 2006)

no kidding on the pedelings, their all over the place, wiggling/jumping/digging its so cool.


----------



## dirtborder4life (May 4, 2006)

*pedelings*

Do any of them happen to be for sale???


----------



## dirtborder4life (May 4, 2006)

*pedelings*

Oh, and congrats on the plings, its awesome!:razz:


----------



## Galapoheros (May 5, 2006)

That's great!  You probably looked around and finally decided to spend the money and get that centipede.  And NOW look!  You're pede rich!  Enjoy 'em all!  Look at all those babies!  I'd buy a couple if you want to thin out.  Hoping for babies myself sooner or later.


----------



## BugBoyX (May 5, 2006)

Congrats on the new little pedelings!!!!!:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Galapoheros (May 5, 2006)

Did all that happen in a big, plastic jug?  That's what it looks like the plings are in, in your pics.


----------



## emmille (May 5, 2006)

*wow*

i thought they are carnivorous, aren't they? why are they all in the same tub? nice pedes....did you buy the mum gravid already?


----------



## 324r350 (May 5, 2006)

send me a pm if you want to sell a few
i want to try raising the littleuns


----------



## Brian S (May 5, 2006)

dirtborder4life said:
			
		

> Do any of them happen to be for sale???


Yep, I sent a few out this morning


----------



## Brian S (May 5, 2006)

Galapoheros said:
			
		

> That's great!  You probably looked around and finally decided to spend the money and get that centipede.  And NOW look!  You're pede rich!  Enjoy 'em all!  Look at all those babies!  I'd buy a couple if you want to thin out.  Hoping for babies myself sooner or later.


Well I do have a few others but I just got lucky on this one lol


----------



## Brian S (May 5, 2006)

Galapoheros said:
			
		

> Did all that happen in a big, plastic jug?  That's what it looks like the plings are in, in your pics.


Yep, that is what I kept Mom in. She is removed now of course.


----------



## Brian S (May 5, 2006)

emmille said:
			
		

> i thought they are carnivorous, aren't they?


Well yes they are carnivorous 


> why are they all in the same tub?


because that is where they were born. pics were taken before I separated them out


> ....did you buy the mum gravid already?


yes I did


----------



## Brian S (May 6, 2006)

Check this out!!!


----------



## stonemantis (May 6, 2006)

Fresh cricket hearts anybody? 

Very nice feeding pictures Brian. I prefer my crickets dipped in chocolate or hot sauce though.


----------



## RottweilExpress (May 7, 2006)

Amazing, congrats man. Can you spell envy?


----------



## Goliath (May 7, 2006)

Congratulations Brian!   I love that species,  lost my female about 2 months ago, soon I will get another.
Mike


----------



## Brian S (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Mike, If you need any just let me know


----------



## Greg Pelka (May 8, 2006)

Crazy cute little things 
Congrats! 8)


----------



## Goliath (May 8, 2006)

Thanks Brian, I will keep that in mind.
Mike


----------

